# Which are the best/softest/nicest stirrup leathers?



## maxine1985 (26 June 2012)

Have just had 2 new leather saddles fitted to my new mare, 
Kents & Masters Black dressage and a Black GFS close contact saddle, should have them by the weekend 

I want to buy 2 pairs of black stirrup leathers but want some really nice soft ones probably calf skin!! 

There are so many!! Prestige Jaguar, Albion, Jefferies, Bates etc etc!!
Annoyingly my saddlery doesnt have a huge selection so cant go and feel and look at them all!!

So any suggestions?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## ihatework (26 June 2012)

Best / nicest / softest - Devocoux!

Good budget alternative - Heritage saddlery (what I have as can't justify devocoux prices!!)


----------



## bounce (26 June 2012)

I use Passier leathers with a nylon core as I got fed up with normal leather ones stretching.
They have a very soft leather outer and are a sensible price.


----------



## horseywelsh (26 June 2012)

Jaguar non stretch ones for me, have a well used pair and they haven't stretched a mm, worth the money, quality is excellent.


----------



## Gingerbird (26 June 2012)

I have some lovely Keiffer bonded, non stretch jobbies. They are seriously nice.


----------



## soulfull (26 June 2012)

well  not Jefferies non stretch ones,  only ha mine a couple of months and the hole in one are all stretched and out of shape and I always use a mounting block


----------



## measles (26 June 2012)

We have Prestige ones but beware they are very much longer than you would expect.   I went for the shorter men's length when buying online and 6ft son is in the top hole!


----------



## Copperpot (26 June 2012)

I have Stubben calf skin. So soft!!


----------



## Mrjacks0n (26 June 2012)

i have some devoucoux ones 160 -164 length to sell if your interested pm me


----------



## hunteress (26 June 2012)

Frederick Butet


----------



## maxine1985 (26 June 2012)

Mrjacks0n said:



			i have some devoucoux ones 160 -164 length to sell if your interested pm me
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, unfortunately need 54inch (140cm)


----------



## jessjc (26 June 2012)

I love the hide covered stirrup leathers with synthetic core - super soft and no stretch!

http://www.berkeleyvalesaddlery.co....red-stirrup-leathers/category_pathway-25.html


----------



## Anglebracket (26 June 2012)

bounce said:



			I use Passier leathers with a nylon core as I got fed up with normal leather ones stretching.
They have a very soft leather outer and are a sensible price.
		
Click to expand...

I second these.


----------



## charlimouse (26 June 2012)

bounce said:



			I use Passier leathers with a nylon core as I got fed up with normal leather ones stretching.
They have a very soft leather outer and are a sensible price.
		
Click to expand...

I third these . I've just bought a second pair to replace my Butet ones, which after 2 years have fallen apart . Not what you expect when you have spant £90 on a pair of stirrup leathers. They hadn't even been used everyday .


----------

